# Eye Glasses



## Captain Jerry (Jul 12, 2012)

Just a short comment. Make sure that you eye doctor knows what you are doing and why closeup vision is important to you. Looking at surface finish is not the same as reading a book. When I told the Doc that my vision got fuzzy at about 6" he wanted to know why that was important. When I told him, he said "I can fix that"

Like most people, one eye is dominate. In my case it is the right eye that is dominate, but it has developed a slight ripple or wrinkle in the retina at a certain location and is no longer the eye with the sharpest vision at certain points. My fuzzy right eye dominates my sharp left eye so he intentionally weakened the correction of my right lens at that point so that my sharp left eye becomes dominate. I use progressive lenses and I don't know exactly how it was done but I got my new lenses yesterday and the difference is dramatic. I'm glad I said something.

Most of these guys are humorless robots whose conversation is limited to "Which is better, A.....or B...." but I found one who takes the time to really work at it. He also has a sense of humor. Part of his advice is on the importance of good nutrition on vision so when he asked me if I was eating plenty of fruits and vegetables, I said "That depends. Is beer a fruit or a vegetable?" he said that he thought most beer is a fruit but green beer is a vegetable.

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Jul 12, 2012)

My eyes are changing Jerry....I am periodically wearing readers now.  I need an appointment soon, so I'll make sure to keep your comments in mind! :bow:

If I need them, I need them, and I just need to suck it up and get GOOD ones.  Lifes too short to not see what your doing!

Dave


----------



## n4zou (Jul 12, 2012)

I order all my glasses on-line from Zenni Optical. They have all the information you need to calculate the lens specifications needed for special use glasses. Compete single vision glasses can be ordered for $6.95 with $4.95 ($9.95 International) shipping for the entire order. I have glasses for up-close work, computer, and welding (behind the shield of course). Don't make the mistake I made the first time I ordered special use glasses. I ordered them all in the same style and colour . Make sure you order different colours and/or style frames for each special use. When you order the glasses you will be using most of the time go ahead and order a spare frame from the same page. The lenses are easy to remove from the frame you just damaged and put in the new spare frame.

http://www.zennioptical.com/


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 12, 2012)

There was a test done some time ago where eyeglass prescriptions from all the major suppliers (in the U.S.) were compared for accuracy. Suppliers included LensCrafters, Kaiser, etc. Zenni Optical came out on top. 

I have about 5 or 6 pairs hanging around here in varying focal lengths. When I order them, I also order the clip-on sunshades that are matched to that size lens and at $2.50 ea. I order extras. If you haven't yet, you should give Zenni Optical a try. You'll be glad you did. 

-Trout


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a very valid point you raised Jerry :bow:

It's one of those things one tend to forget - I'm fortunate in that my eye doctor (he's not just an optician) is not of the robotic kind, but takes an active interest in his patients. He is very well aware of my modelling exploits and that I'm very technically minded - in fact, it is only through him that I can source <2mm taps locally.
I always like to go for a visit there; he has the nicest little workshop in the practice, and always likes to show off his latest machines and tools. Earlier this year, I got a grand tour of a new digital microscope he uses to examine, photograph, and store each patient's eyes' insides. It felt a bit weird looking at the inside of my own eyes on a 24" display :big:

I insist on at least one thorough annual eye check-up, as there is some history of glaucoma in my family. I'm not taking any chances with my eyes 8)

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Jul 12, 2012)

Since I started to need glasses, I have tried most of the big brand names in Oz and one local optician. This last time I tried Specsavers and actually got a guy similar to Jerry. He was interested and made the bifocal part of my lense to suit close up work on our machinery. He also gave me a recommendation re welding. Last but not least Galina managed 2 pairs for $19 out of pocket, the rest being paid for from her medical insurance.

Regardless of the store it's the optician who counts but for locals with focals give Specsavers a try. No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

The one thing I can't get past in Oz is the price of frames. I bought 5 pair in Novosibirsk for 1/3 of the cost of 1 pair in Oz. They were the real deal Gucci Pucci and all.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## purpleknif (Jul 12, 2012)

I had cataract surgery a couple of years back and while the Dr. was at it he made "astigmatism" cuts. Like lasik but with a knife. I now have perfect uncorrected vision for distance but can't see close. I wear trifocal glasses with no correction in the top since I have to wear glasses at work and putting them on and taking them off all the time would be a pain. 
 I do however buy glass lenses. I've found that the plastics scratch if you look too hard at something. The anti scratch coating is USELESS. I don't care what the salesperson says.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 12, 2012)

Great point Jerry...I am due for an exam soon also and will be sure to raise the issues with the eye doc.
Bill


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jul 12, 2012)

I have had one pair of frames for the last 8 years. Super light titanium and they have been through four sets of lenses. I go for the extra light weight lenses as well and the anti-scratch coating isn't perfect but the guarantee has been honored 100% more than once. I guess that depends on where you get them. My Doc is a local independent optometrist.

Jerry


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 12, 2012)

lots of things to think about with eye glasses and Yes !! tell the eye doctor and the vendor of new glasses your needs. I was one of the last holdouts in the USA for glass lenses. I have worn safety glasses as my only glasses for quite a few years now probably 15 plus. I have had poly carbonate for about 8 years now . the last pair of glass lenses I had, I insisted on . The optical people really tried hard to sell me on plastic . glass is hard to get it is heavy yada yada. I think they thought I was being stubborn. I told them " I work in a fiberglass shop . I were my glasses for work. If I can not wash them is acetone I do not want them. will plastic hold up to acetone ?" . OK glass it is was the response. 
My Eye doctor is anything but robotic . He treats my family and I as people as members of the community. I can not say we are close friends but I used to go bike riding with him and a few others years ago. And he is friendly and does listen. 

As far as vendors I purchased my first set of polycarb safety glasses from my eye doctor. he gave me a great discount but still not cheap. the last set came from a franchise dealer. American optical I think. The price I paid was about the same as the previous pair five years earlier. but I do not fell the quality was as good it seemed like I had a harder time getting used to the new prescription and And I still feel like straight lines look curved unless i hold thing just right. 
And I found out the hard way my add on vision insurance does not cover safety glasses. arg. 
As far as non prescription:
Safety glasses are available in bifocals and closeup versions. and you can get closeup lens inserts for welding masks. 
Years ago I attended a blade Smithing seminar do not remember the name of the guy lecturing . But i do remember him telling he would buy off the shelf reading glasses and use different one for different work. 
tin


----------



## mcostello1 (Jul 19, 2012)

And I thought I was the only holdout for glass!


----------

